# I was brought up    hard work



## Baltic Sea

Witam znowu!

*I was brought up in a farming family to be obsessively enamoured of hard work* and to be just as obsessively sceptical about orthodoxies, religious or political.

Czy moglibyście się wypowiedzieć na temat tłumaczenia wytłuszczonego fragmentu?

Wychowałam się (zostałam wychowana) w rodzinie rolniczej w duchy obsesyjnego zauroczenia ciężką pracą.

lub

Wychowując się w rodzinie rolniczej, wyrosłam na osobę miłującą obsesyjnie ciężką pracę.

Termin ten pochodzi z Randolph Quirk.W pierwszym akapicie, w drugim zdaniu znajduje się omawiany tekst:
*I was brought up in a farming family to be obsessively enamoured of hard work* and to be just as obsessively sceptical about orthodoxies, religious or political.

Dziękuję.

Źródło: http://www.ucl.ac.uk/english-usage/about/quirk.htm


----------



## LilianaB

I like the first option much more. You can also say _w duchu obsesyjnego zafascynowania_.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, LilianaB, very much.


----------



## BezierCurve

Może raczej "zamiłowania do ciężkiej pracy".


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you might be right. _Obsesyjne zafascynowanie_ may not really be taken the right way, or considered PC.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Centralne w tym zdaniu jest „*I was brought* up to”. Proponowane tłumaczenia nie oddają tego niuansu.
Moja propozycja, która moim zdaniem oddaje najwierniej treść oryginału to: 
„*Wychowano mnie* w rodzinie rolników (a może chłopskiej?) na osobę zakochaną w ciężkiej pracy”.


----------



## LilianaB

I would say: _Wychowano mnie w rodzinie chłopskiej i nauczono zamiłowania do cieżkiej pracy fizycznej_. I think _zakochany_ means slightly something different. At least I would not use it in this context -- in a quite formal sounding sentence.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I would say: _Wychowano mnie w rodzinie chłopskiej i nauczono zamiłowania do cieżkiej pracy fizycznej_. I think _zakochany_ means slightly something different. At least I would not use it in this context -- in a quite formal sounding sentence.



How do you translate 'enamoured' then?


----------



## LilianaB

It depends on the context. You can just rephrase the sentence to retain the meaning of _enamored_. I would translate it _w_ _fascynacji_, _w zamiłowaniu_, in this context.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Centralne w tym zdaniu jest „*I was brought* up to”. Proponowane tłumaczenia nie oddają tego niuansu.
> Moja propozycja, która moim zdaniem oddaje najwierniej treść oryginału to:
> „*Wychowano mnie* w rodzinie rolników (a może chłopskiej?) na osobę zakochaną w ciężkiej pracy”.


Mnie się podoba to tłumaczenie (dodałbym jeszcze 'obsesyjnie zakochaną', tak jak jest w oryginale). Też użyłbym "w chłopskiej rodzinie".

EDYCJA: chociaż "zamiłowanie", i jego derywaty, też jest dobre.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't think this may be used in reference to work, or any other activity, for that matter. It may just be my personal taste.


----------

